# Corys with Guppy Fry?



## jackmerius27 (Oct 23, 2015)

I am currently breeding guppies and I was wondering if I added corys to breed as well, would they go okay together or would the corys eat them?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Corydoras wont eat the guppies, not even the fry, but the larger guppies as well as corydoras can eat the cory eggs and tiny fry.


----------



## Daplantkilla (Nov 8, 2015)

I thought Guppys were live bearers?


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Guppies are livebearers, yes, and cories don't eat fry. However, corydoras will eat their own eggs, and guppies will eat cory eggs and cory fry. Trying to breed cories in the same tank as other fish doesn't work out so well.


----------

